# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Windows Media Player -  Emplacement de bibliothque sans rponse

## Daejung

Bonsoir,

Depuis quelques jours, l'emplacement des bibliothques indique "sans rponse" pour un des dossiers.

Je supprime la rfrence au dossier puis l'ajoute  nouveau. WMP se met  jour alors pendant un quart d'heure, mais ds que je ferme puis r-ouvre WMP , j'ai  nouveau le mme problme.

Comment rsoudre ce problme ?

Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## Daejung

J'ai trouv la solution ici : https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebo...t/true#M636841

Problme rsolu

----------

